
ASP NET Core Buildpack for Heroku - bqlou06
https://github.com/heroku-softtrends/dotnetcore.main
======
bqlou06
Note : I'm not part of the "softtrends" company. Just sharing. There is sample
app on another repo [https://github.com/heroku-
softtrends/dotnetcore.mssql.sample](https://github.com/heroku-
softtrends/dotnetcore.mssql.sample)

Have a good day :)

